# At my wits end with this damn car



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Car-2001 allroad tip 2.7t
168k miles
Timing belt and waterpump-164kmiles

Just got this car back from the trans shop, where it had been for the last SIX MONTHS!!! shop gave me all kinds of run around about the gearset wasnt the same as an a6, ect, whatever.
Car went in because it had a torque convertor clutch code, and ended up needing a full rebuild









So when I toom the car in, it had no running issues other than the trans, they dropped the car off to me today, and wanted to inform me that the car was over heating, the fans werent kicking on, and that the car was barely at 12v while idling.... first off anyone have any idea what will make the fans only come on sometimes? temps reaching 210-220 with only the main fan running. Secondly, am I the only one that thinks its bs that they would drop my car off overheating and just say "ehh not my problem" heres what my reciept said









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Ill also note that when I took them the car in feb, it ran fine, and had the car back for may-june, and never a single overheating issue, but now its overheating.... I personally feel they have left me in a bad place hoping that im unable to fix it and they get out of having to honor the warranty

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------

